

KDE 4.10 has been released. - dysoco
http://dot.kde.org/2013/02/06/410-release-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-development-platform

======
moondowner
Moving the workspace/Plasma to Qt Quick was an excellent choice.

BTW I love the PicMi game included in KDE Games!

<http://kde.org/announcements/4.10/applications.php>

~~~
jevinskie
Can you describe the benefits? I perused the release notes and I couldn't find
any details.

~~~
moondowner
They started migrating several releases before 4.10, maybe that's why.

To sum it up, I'll paste this: "In short, QML makes it very easy to write
fluid user interfaces, while retaining speed. The advantages expand well
beyond the mobile application sphere, and represent a new way to do GUIs."
[http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/my-thoughts-
on...](http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/my-thoughts-on-qml-and-
the-desktop/)

QML is part of QtQuick: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QML>

Aaron Seigo also had some good points on his blog (If I remember well) but I
couldn't find them now. Check his blog nevertheless, it's worth it:
<http://aseigo.blogspot.com/>

------
larard
I used to love KDE, but they lost me and all the other users where I worked
when they stopped supporting NFS home directories. Kmail was one of KDE's
greatest assets, and now we are stuck with thunderbird on XFCE.

KDE claimed to be "Enterprise Ready" once (
<http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-2.2.php> ), but silently went back
on that when they forced the usage of the terrible akonadi and nepomuk with
even the most basic components. I don't know of an enterprise setup that
doesn't have NFS home directories by default, so I guess KDE is no longer
ready for the enterprise?

~~~
AceJohnny2
I used KDE 4.x at one point with NFS home directories via autofs (before
migrating to Awesome). Could you elaborate on how it no longer works?

~~~
larard
Akonadi uses a MySQL db which is kept in your home directory to keep
everything - mailbox index, your contacts, calendars etc. MySQL frequently has
issues on NFS, and isn't supported to work with that.

[http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/6W82CWtdN8xPKbyel7HO#...](http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/6W82CWtdN8xPKbyel7HO#2xyYQKxtOxhCaZ6)

Strangely I cannot find any official comment from the KDE or KDE-pim projects
about what has happened here, even though the forced adoption of this immature
technology has caused a lot if ire withing the community. As a single example
I give you <http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.pim/33089> but
there are thousands more that you will find if you ever try and google a
solution to the various and sundry Akonadi/Strigi/Nepomuk issues that people
are having.

------
shuzchen
Those of you on fedora can get the latest by adding the kde-redhat repo here:
<http://kde-redhat.sourceforge.net/> You'll need to temporarily enable fedora-
updates-testing and upgrade systemd before upgrading the kde packages (at
least on F18), but otherwise it's been stable for me.

No clue what state that's in, but I believe you can get it in ubuntu 12.10 at
<https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa>

------
iso-8859-1
Here's the PrintScr commit for Konsole:
[https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-
baseapps/konsole/r...](https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-
baseapps/konsole/repository/revisions/5526c75fb26c6967937699601abc31457b338712)

------
bederoso
So I just installed KDE 4.10, plugged my HDMI cable to watch some series and -
TA-DA! - it is finally recognizing AND adjusting the screens in the right
resolution without my assistence! It still asks me if I want to do it, which
is great, but it actually set up the resolutions exactly right (opposed to
gnome3, which messed up the resolutions completely). Great stuff!

------
sandGorgon
Nepomuk, Strigi, Soprano and Akonadi caused my desktop to hang.. and I'm not
the only one with such problems
([http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=98468](http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=98468))

Does anyone know if there is a stripped down/leaner version of KDE that's just
a bare operating system ?

~~~
natex
Turn them off?

Or, try Razor-qt. <http://razor-qt.org/>

~~~
moondowner
I think it's better to turn them off. I've tried to use razor-qt for 2 weeks
and I finally quit. There are some stuff that are not done, or half-baked,
that we take for granted in KDE.

------
speeder
Yay more KDE!!!

I only wish making a startup had meant I would have my computer nearby instead
of only Android devices...

Can I get KDE into Android???

No?

Well, I have then to somehow get sufficient money to rent my own place, so I
can bring my own computer, and finally update my Fedora 12.

~~~
speeder
A interesting note here:

I noticed my karma was swinging wildly.

Using the "threads" button, I noticed that the "YAY more KDE!!!" post is the
culprit, it is swinging between -5 and +5

I expected such things usually from posts of controversial political opinions,
not of a "Yay KDE!" comment.

I guess there are lots of fans and haters of KDE?

Maybe fans of GNOME are downvoting while KDE lovers are upvoting?

It is interesting sometimes to see how people might get trigger happy, and
stingy with personal software choices.

I guess if I said that I hate Emacs and love Vim the result would be the same
(the swinging Karma)

~~~
planckscnst
It's because there are two types of voters: those that vote because they agree
or disagree with a sentiment and those that vote because the comment was
useful and added to the conversation. We want more of the second group voting;
the first group's votes are useless and counterproductive.

Your first comment completely deserves a downvote by the second group, and
your second comment is intresting but off-topic; I generally vote those up if
I vote on it at all.

------
tapichu
I'll have to give it a try today!

------
wildchild
I am wondering why team publishing such noisy screenshots. It's pure acid.

~~~
mverwijs
The screenshots, to me, look like an accurate reflection of how the desktop
looks when configured to look the most professional and estatically pleasing.

------
kunai
Why didn't they just jump to KDE 5? KDE 4.10 is a confusing name, because in
standard decimal format it would look like KDE 4.1...

This looks very nice. KDE is the most polished desktop environment currently
out there for Linux/BSD/illumos, and the 4.10 release seems to be the one
that's finally caught up with OS X in terms of fit and finish. I would
download it, if only I had a computer fast enough to run it...

Stuck with a 1.6GHZ dual-thread Atom desktop with 1GB of RAM and an ancient
integrated graphics chip. Xfce is the only full desktop environment I can run
with minimal performance impact. Guess it's time to upgrade to either the iMac
or the XPS One.

~~~
zokier
Double digit minor version numbers are very common. Linux was 2.6.34 or
something, GNOME was up to 2.32, current Blender is 2.65 etc etc.

KDE major version numbers seem to follow Qt major version numbers, KDE3 was
based on Qt3, KDE4 on Qt4, so I'd assume that KDE5 will eventually be based on
Qt5.

~~~
zanny
KDE5 is going to require a significant refactoring of the code base into qt
quick 2 and c++11 anyway. Just look at all the things they need to add to kwin
(though it is probably the worst case): <http://community.kde.org/KWin/Qt5>

~~~
groovy2shoes
My understanding is that KDE4 was itself the result of a significant
refactoring. My guess is that it's only a matter of time before the conversion
happens (and by the looks of it, the devs are already looking into it).

~~~
Noughmad
A lot of things in KDE4 were (re)written from scratch. No such thing will
happen for KDE5. It is mostly about splitting the base libraries.

That said, Plasma and KWin will probably have the most changes, one from the
mass conversion to QtQuick, the other for supporting Wayland.

~~~
zanny
Any KDE based application could in theory start using qtquick instead of qt
C++. I don't know why you would take a C++ implementation and make it run on
qtscript, though.

I easily see new applications written against kde5 using a lot of qtquick and
js implementations. Especially with Ubuntu phone coming, there would be little
to change between some gui designs between supporting the desktop and phone.

